
Sprint buys 33% stake in Tidal, plans to offer it to its 45M users - waqasaday
https://techcrunch.com/2017/01/23/sprint-takes-33-stake-in-tidal-plans-to-offer-it-to-its-45m-users/
======
dforrestwilson1
This seems really weird to me... didn't news just come out claiming Tidal was
exaggerating user numbers? Why would Sprint dink around with Tidal when they
could be hoarding cash to buy or merge with T-Mobile?

Very weird timing..

